# Toxicity of Acrylic Fumes



## ljpilcher@suddenlink (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I have been not been able to find information on the hazards of working with Acrylics.  I have two books on pen making, neither of which make any mention of the hazards of the fumes.  They are very unpleasant and it would seem they could be dangerous.  An information will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Tom T (Mar 6, 2014)

Well sadly I can no longer smell it except when I kick on the vacuum cleaner.
Sorry I can not help.


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 6, 2014)

Im not sure if the cured acrylic is toxic...I really don't think the cutting will pose a problem but maybe sanding dry can produce dust but you should be wet sanding....


----------



## Fireengines (Mar 6, 2014)

Always us a half face respirator.  3M has a large selection that will filter the fumes and particulate matter for around $30.00.

Well worth the money.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 6, 2014)

It shouldn't matter...your lathe, saw or sander should never...not once come on with out breathing and impact protection in place...in other words...suit up.


----------



## plantman (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry, no quick answer to your question!! The following is taken partly from a MSDS report on the safety of Acrylic fumes.

" one consideration with vaporization cutting is the removal of the cut byproducts. In the case of Plexiglas, this is menthyl methacrylate, a danderous  vapor when breathed, even in minute concentrations. Cauction should be used when cutting all non-metalic, but especially polymers. A Simple rule of thumb: if you can smell it, exaust it."

I would go further and add that not all toxic vapors have a smell, so I would tend to exaust when cutting any polymer, ablating paint, engraving composites like MDF, etc.

It is difficult to find conclusive evidence as to the toxicity of cutting a particular material. One MSDS report stated that the most serious hazard for Acrylic was the cuts due to sharp edges on the sheet. Since you can't injest sheet plastic or breath it, they make it sound like it is inert and 100% safe. No comments on breathing the dust from sanding, turning, polishing, laser cutting, sawing, or the outgassing during heating for bending.

NIOSH has some toxicity information on their website, but applying for the information is difficult. They will tell you how many parts-per-million of methacrylate will kill a rat, this is not useful information, as we want to know "safe" levels for people. Also most people do not have the equipment to measure ppm of a chemical in the air.

It's long, but it is the most indirect answer I could find.   Jim  S

Todd: If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 7, 2014)

you should always wear a mask when woodworking/turning.....a little bit of dust here or there will not hurt you now, but the build up WILL hurt you in the long run.

if you can smell it then you should be wearing a mask w/ filters.

Pitoon


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 7, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> It shouldn't matter...your lathe, saw or sander should never...not once come on with out breathing and impact protection in place...in other words...suit up.



+100, That is why God gave every one an orifice in the middle of the head as an early warning device! If you can smell it, see it fumes, dust, smoke get thee head out of the way and use some form of proper mask. 
Here is a start http://www.penturners.org/forum/f19/respirator-information-98313/?highlight=respirators
:clown:


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 8, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> It shouldn't matter...your lathe, saw or sander should never...not once come on with out breathing and impact protection in place...in other words...suit up.



I agree.


----------

